# Whitney Houston



## nealtw (Feb 12, 2012)

What a shame!


----------



## mudmixer (Feb 12, 2012)

She was one of the few that knew how to sing the "Star Spangled Banner" at an event.

Dick


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 13, 2012)

It's a shame. We're losing a lot of people to what I'm sure is drug overdoses.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 13, 2012)

TxBuilder said:


> It's a shame. We're losing a lot of people to what I'm sure is drug overdoses.



We're loosing a lot to bad decisions.


----------



## JayM (Feb 13, 2012)

She was def a very cool artist


----------



## nealtw (Feb 13, 2012)

I am not sure American really know what she did for the world when she sang at the super bowl in 2001. After 9/11 the world was holding it's breath. She only sang for 30 million people but the whole world herd it and it brought tears to eyes  everywhere and for that three minutes it was the worlds song.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 13, 2012)

I see I have some facts wrong but at the time that was the recording we herd.


----------



## ilikeblue (Feb 14, 2012)

It really is a shame. I feel bad for her 19 year old daughter. They said she had been drinking heavily the night of, and they found a bunch of prescription pills in her hotel room as well. It's scary what a combination of things can do to a person....


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 15, 2012)

oldog/newtrick said:


> We're loosing a lot to bad decisions.



Very true.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 15, 2012)

When we work with someone with a problem we keep an eye on them for signs of difficulty, governments, big companys and labour organization all have programs. That`s because we know they may need help from time to time. It`s about time someone came down on the support group around these entertainment people. Jackson`s doctor was a start, but it isn`t enough.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 15, 2012)

Neal, I agree to a point. Just don't ask me to feel sorry for these spoiled, self centered entertainers who have an over inflated value of self worth who won't accept personal responsibility for their reckless behavior.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 15, 2012)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Neal, I agree to a point. Just don't ask me to feel sorry for these spoiled, self centered entertainers who have an over inflated value of self worth who won't accept personal responsibility for their reckless behavior.



Whoa, whoa whoa...just cauz you own a jeep doesn't make you better than me. Geez  TX, you give a guy a spam hammer and the next thing you know................:rofl:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 15, 2012)

inspectorD said:


> Whoa, whoa whoa...just cauz you own a jeep doesn't make you better than me. Geez  TX, you give a guy a spam hammer and the next thing you know................:rofl:



Two jeeps, not one. Wife has one 2.:trophy:


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 15, 2012)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Two jeeps, not one. Wife has one 2.:trophy:



Man you are spoiled....no co-pilot tellin you where to go!! Well as far as how you are driving is concerned..hehe.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 15, 2012)

inspectorD said:


> Man you are spoiled....no co-pilot tellin you where to go!! Well as far as how you are driving is concerned..hehe.



She's never shy to tell me where to go.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 15, 2012)

Most times we feel bad about what we have lost, I am just saying if those yes people were held responsible they may not be so quick to say yes.


----------



## BridgeMan (Feb 15, 2012)

Can't help but think her staff could have/should have done something to prevent her death.  They all certainly loved their paychecks from her, but apparently didn't love her enough to cut short her path down the road to ruin.


----------

